# New guy from BA, OK!



## jjjjjggggg

Very glad to be here... not a freemason yet (my petition goes before the lodge tonight!).

Hope to share good news soon.


----------



## Brother JC

Welcome, and best of luck on your petition.


----------



## jjjjjggggg

Got my letter from the lodge... Very excited!!! They finalize their background check in March, so I should hear something after that.

Again, very excited!!!


----------



## jwhoff

Welcome brother.  

Know your city well from the old days travelling in the oil service industry.  

:thumbup1:


----------



## brother blaine

My girlfriend grew up in Muskogee very pretty up there been up there a few times , good luck 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Sammcd

Welcome from Muskogee



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## KSigMason

Welcome and good luck!!


----------



## jjjjjggggg

Just got word my petition has been accepted... Haven't been this excited since I found out I was going to be a dad, or when I was accepted to trooper academy!

Will have my EA by this time next week.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## brother blaine

Awesome news


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jjjjjggggg

Initiated tonight... words cannot express how meaningful to me, almost as much as when I saw my daughter born... shouldn't have done squats and hill sprints for my workout, my legs were shaking like jelly (thought it wasn't from being nervous)!


----------



## Brother JC

Congratulations!


----------



## tldubb

Congrats! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## cacarter

Congratulations on your initiation!

On a side note: Whenever I see the city name "Broken Arrow" I always think of Mel Gibson saying that in "We Were Soldiers" It is a nice city.


----------



## dfreybur

jamie.guinn said:


> Initiated tonight...



Welcome to the family once adopted brother.


----------



## Karen MM

Jamie, I'm wondering if there is an update?  Congratulations!


----------



## jjjjjggggg

Still working on my EA lecture... It's all by mouth to ear... and with my memory it might take me a year before getting passed. ;-)


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jjjjjggggg

Passed to Fellow Craft tonight!

Me and my mentor.


----------



## cacarter

Congratulations!


----------



## sjwb

It all works so differently there! EA on the 22nd January and an FC a few weeks later? In Australia you would expect 12 months between degrees so that you have time to learn, reflect, absorb. Be nice to get all three degrees so quickly but would feel to me as if I hadn't had the full benefit of time to appreciate the journey. Good to hear about the many different approaches, however.


Steve


----------



## dfreybur

Welcome again to the family twice adopted brother Jamie.


----------



## goomba

Welcome to the site and fraternity.  I to am a LEO.


----------



## Karen MM

Congratulations!


----------



## Custer148

Congratulations.

The memory work will go quicker this time, as you have a working knowledge of it now.


----------



## jjjjjggggg

Steve, I was initiated at the end of February, not January... and I wasn't passed till almost the end of April, almost two months. I worked about six days a week on the lecture with my mentor. I've also been reading a lot here and there. My point being is that I'm very enthusiastic about freemasonry and regret not having petitioned 10 years ago. I know that even after being raised that my journey isn't complete, not until the GAOTU calls me to the heavenly temple. Until then, there is still much for me to learn and lots of work in the quarries yet to do.

I am curious what the typical time frame is in your neck of the woods is.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## sjwb

As I said, about one year between each degree... and, like you, I wish I had started a long time ago.... still, one foot in front of the other is both the way to start and continue any journey.  


Steve


----------



## jjjjjggggg

Doh! Sorry steve, after rereading I saw that you had already answered my question, so much for my reading comprehension.

This would be an interesting topic to hear from the brothers about the pros and cons of moving up in the degrees. Typically in my jurisdiction there is a traditional mandate of waiting at least 28 days before moving on, but I think that you are allowed to turn in the lectures as soon as you are deemed ready by your mentor.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## sjwb

Certainly I was told that it could be quicker than a year but that was not common and it was still only a reduction in time of a month or two so maybe 10 months not 12. I am very new to FM so It would good to hear from others in Australia about their experiences.
I just need a small lottery win so that I can spend more time on FM than at my paid employment! )


Steve


----------



## jwhoff

One never stops absorbing masonry ... if he is truly working and learning.

The Fellowcraft degree is the stuff made of a lifetime of acquired knowledge.  To sell it short would be criminal.

Treasure this degree brethren.


----------



## kmjn@tz

Good of you brother...


----------



## Glen Cook

I grew up in OK and my sister lives in Broken Arrow


G A Cook


----------



## jjjjjggggg

I'll be raised in two weeks... heard we will be receiving the grand master that night as well... No pressure or anything.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jjjjjggggg

Last night I was raised to the sublime degree of master mason. It was an incredible experience for which I am deeply grateful for. There were brothers not only from my lodge and the surrounding area, but brothers from other states and even one from Ireland! We also received the Grand Lodge officers, so I had the honor of being raised by the grand master of Oklahoma. 

It's been an awesome journey, and no doubt freemasonry being a brotherhood aren't empty words. I'm very proud to call myself a freemason and only hope that now having been raised that I can pay forward the same to all those who come after me.


----------



## dfreybur

Welcome again to the family thrice adopted brother.


----------



## jjjjjggggg

Attended the Tulsa Valley Scottish Rite reunion this weekend... attained the 32nd degree... great experience, really enjoyed the 18th and 32nd degrees... here is a photo of me becoming a squire to a lodge brother, a knight of St. Andrew.


----------



## Morris

I'm enrolled in the Master Craftsman Program and College of Consistory. They have helped me understand a lot since my candidacy. I would recommend MCP if for nothing else than getting a great book for cheap. 

Congratulations!


----------



## jjjjjggggg

Morris said:


> I'm enrolled in the Master Craftsman Program and College of Consistory. They have helped me understand a lot since my candidacy. I would recommend MCP if for nothing else than getting a great book for cheap.
> 
> Congratulations!



I intend to do all three MCPs next, then the CotC. The reunion had Pike's M&D on sale for $35 for the candidates... an offer I couldn't refuse!


----------



## Morris

jamie.guinn said:


> I intend to do all three MCPs next, then the CotC. The reunion had Pike's M&D on sale for $35 for the candidates... an offer I couldn't refuse!


Nice. I'm trying to get some of those annotated ones for our valley. I know we can get new member discount to get the price down. I think MCPIII gets you a cheaper Esoterika book also.


----------



## Brother JC

MCPI comes with M&D, as well.


----------



## Morris

trysquare said:


> MCPI comes with M&D, as well.


I enrolled about 3 months ago and got a 3rd edition monitor but no M&D. If this is a brand new thing, I wish I had waited, haha.


----------



## Brother JC

My bad, it was the Monitor I was thinking of.
As for M&D, I found one the other day for $15 at a used bookstore. It's a 1921 printing.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------

